# Arborist pinned in tree, Oregon



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.kptv.com/news/19041591/detail.html


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

I do hate to speculate...

It looks as though he sent one out but it didn't go very far, got hung up in the tree next door and the butt came back on him. I think he thought it would fall but it didn't.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Mar 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I do hate to speculate...
> 
> It looks as though he sent one out but it didn't go very far, got hung up in the tree next door and the butt came back on him. I think he thought it would fall but it didn't.



Must've knocked his hard hat off...


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 30, 2009)

That's why we get paid or should get paid what we quote. This work isn't for the panzies or the chumps. You know it's a tough job when the learning curve is very dangerous hard left!


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I do hate to speculate...
> 
> It looks as though he sent one out but it didn't go very far, got hung up in the tree next door and the butt came back on him. I think he thought it would fall but it didn't.



some one gotta tell rngrchad about this.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I looks like it might be the whole top of the tree that is hung in his climbing gear and rope. You can see his rope is a couple of feet higher than he is.
> 
> Likely bad judgement on dropping a top.



I guess if those are tennis shoes he is wearing that about sums it up then?


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 30, 2009)

oldirty said:


> some one gotta tell rngrchad about this.



I see this. Thanks for the heads up! Notes taken.

Appreciate it guys.
-Chad


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

oldirty said:


> some one gotta tell rngrchad about this.



why?

I also hate to sound like a sicko ( Not really, I like to sound like a sicko but in this case its different) but I feel somewhat relieved to find out a lot of this accidents are from citizens rather than it being us... you know?
I know there are tons of us bloodied and battered everday but it more-so seems like the people dying or getting killed are the ones who don't do this for a living.
Is it Ok that I find some comfort in this?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> I see this. Thanks for the heads up! Notes taken.
> 
> Appreciate it guys.
> -Chad



What's up? Are you planning to send one out on yourself next job?


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What's up? Are you planning to send one out on yourself next job?



he already did. put it on youtube and this site for us to see.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> why?
> 
> I also hate to sound like a sicko ( Not really, I like to sound like a sicko but in this case its different) but I feel somewhat relieved to find out a lot of this accidents are from citizens rather than it being us... you know?
> I know there are tons of us bloodied and battered everday but it more-so seems like the people dying or getting killed are the ones who don't do this for a living.
> Is it Ok that I find some comfort in this?



yes.


it means we are paying attention. its everyone else who does something else for a living that isnt.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What's up? Are you planning to send one out on yourself next job?



You've got me confused with unlear adjectives. I guess I didn't follow the thread close enough...

or, you probably didn't see my first tree video.

I went out on a limb and posted a video of myself topping out some trees. I flopped one into another tree and it came back on the stem I was strapped into and caught a stub. It could have been bad but luckily I'm here to talk about it. I figured posting it could have been a quick way to get flamed, and suprisingly it didn't make too much scuddlebut on the site....it's a good example of tree-flopping gone wrong unfortunately.

The guy in question on this thread looks like he was wearing tennis-shoes. Seems like an instant red-flag to me.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2009)

i watched your vid man. the very first thing i saw was you dumping that top out into the other tree only to have it come back. i stopped watching it right after that.

i didnt say anything because.....well you are not a tree guy and i dont think you "need" any pointers. seeing how you dont do it for a living why should i try to help?

stay with the truck man.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> You've got me confused with unlear adjectives. I guess I didn't follow the thread close enough...
> 
> or, you probably didn't see my first tree video.
> 
> ...



tree work is easy, just climb up there, put a stamp on it and send it the %$#@ out. 

I did just see the vid. A violent twist on that one limb yup. One thing you might want to try also which is to make your cuts lower in realtion to your reach. You seem to be reaching up to high to be cutting. Cutting about mid to low torso puts you higher than the cut giving you more power to push and control and keeps the more mushable parts of your body above the falling limb.


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally thought he had some reason for doing it like that (at least to him). I wasn't too concerned with the top being as small as it was. I have grabbed them that small and slung them behind me. Definitely not a good practice to hang a top up though. what I was more concerned with (and didn't speak up about) was the chunks he was dropping. It looked like some of them were bobbling above him as he was lowering his saw and getting ready to push the chunks off. I've never seen anyone notch chunks like that. Why not get behind them and snap cut them in the direction you want them to fall. You can get a lot more leverage that way and the chunks won't bobble above you.


----------

